# Cable run problem on new Honda HS1332TAS



## kulczge (Feb 21, 2014)

Just received my new Honda HS1332TAS from Wise Equipment via UPS truck and after uncrating it and doing an inspection I noticed a problem on the right side with the cables that are run by the chute arm. They are so close to the assembly that when I turn the directional crank it rubs on the cable assembly. After looking at pictures of the stock Honda model it looks like they are supposed to be run "inside" of this crank arm but mine are run "outside" and thus too close! I am attaching a picture closeup of what I am talking about. Has anyone else seen this issue?

I took another photo and will point it out better plus adding a stock photo for comparison.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That does look like it will rub on there, especially with the universal joint right there. Looks like there is no easy way to move it either since everything is connected together. Perhaps someone else with a Honda will chime in and tell you how theirs is routed.


----------



## kulczge (Feb 21, 2014)

I spoke to Wise Equipment and they replied that it is not routed correctly and that it is an easy fix. I am supposed to remove one bolt that holds the arm with universal joint and reroute the cables. I'm sure I can handle this but what bothers me is that I spent a lot of money for this expensive snowblower and shouldn't have to spend time right away fixing it up! So needlless to say, I can not give Wise 5 stars in my review :-(


----------



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

kulczge said:


> I spoke to Wise Equipment and they replied that it is not routed correctly and that it is an easy fix. I am supposed to remove one bolt that holds the arm with universal joint and reroute the cables. I'm sure I can handle this but what bothers me is that I spent a lot of money for this expensive snowblower and shouldn't have to spend time right away fixing it up! So needlless to say, I can not give Wise 5 stars in my review :-(


When you put that bolt back on, make sure you check that the chute rotates smoothly and that you don't feel the universal joint operating. There is some room for adjusting the bracket and you can tweak it so that you don't feel the universal joint when rotating the chute.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Wise is correct; here's some detail from the dealer set-up instructions:











I assume your snowblower arrived otherwise fully and correctly assembled?


----------



## kulczge (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks m1234 & [email protected]! I feel a bit more confident now and yes, the snowblower seemed OK otherwise.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey, sorry to bring back a dead thread. I just ran into the same issue with my old HS1132TAS that I purchased used. Luckily it had such little use on it there was no rub damage on the cables from the u-joint.

You have any pictures of yours after you properly rerouted the cable harness?

here is a separate thread I just made on the same issue:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...uting-cable-harness-hs1132tas.html#post310065


----------



## kulczge (Feb 21, 2014)

*Cable Run*

I just took 3 pictures that I hope will help you out. These are after I had re-routed all the cables that were installed incorrectly.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Appreciate the photos, very helpful.
It appears you really only have one cable behind the lip of that chute adjustment shaft bracket... but since they are all zip-tied together they are all held away from the shaft.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

That is pretty much what I ended up doing as well. I have the same machine.


FYI- 
Also worth noting, you can flip the shoot rotatory handle bracket the is attached to the handle bars 180* to raise the handle up a bit. I did it because I'm 6'2" and it was a bit of a PITA to bend over to get to. An unexpected benefit was that now the shoot can be rotated with one finger. Before you could feel the universal bind a little with every half rotation and it made the operation of it very clunky.

To gain a bit more height and adjust-ability from it I also extended the bracket mounting hole about 1/2" further.


----------



## toddlwitte (Nov 21, 2014)

first post to this webste discussion forum, I apologize in advance if it doesn't work.
I picked up my HS1332TAS today Saturday 11.22.2014. found this forum this evening and cable routing issues. So i looked at my cables. Sure enough routed incorrectly as others have posted here.

to: Rocktaco-would you post a photo of your rotary handle bracket mod?

Thank you
Todd
York, PA


----------

